
Does Antimatter Fall Up or Down? Scientists Can't Say - tocomment
http://www.livescience.com/29164-antimatter-antigravity-fall-up.html
======
claudius
> "Is there such a thing as antigravity? Based on free-fall tests so far, we
> can't say yes or no," Fajans said. "This is the first word, however, not the
> last."

So they devised an experiment incapable of deciding that question and then
someone came along and made a huge conundrum of the fact that such an
experiment doesn’t provide conclusive results.

Really, interactions of single atoms with gravity are extremely difficult to
measure, as a single photon from basically anywhere can skew the results
massively. Even with very many (single) atoms, it is difficult to distinguish
the effect of gravity from the background noise in an experiment as theirs.

However, if general relativity is remotely correct, then antimatter will fall
down just as matter does. And so far, everything appears to hint at that being
the case.

------
doctorwho
If antimatter fell "up" wouldn't it be forced away from black holes and
annihilating itself when contacting normal matter being sucked in?

